# Anyone here play BlazBlue?



## KinaroKaze (Aug 18, 2009)

If so, let me know.  Blazblue is probably my favorite fighter right now.  I liked Guilty Gear, but in my opinion Blazblue is a step forward in both looks and gameplay.  The storyline is also really well done for all of the characters.  My best characters are Ragna, Noel, and Taokaka.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeeeeep. It's fun.

I use Jin and Litchi.


----------



## drafan5 (Aug 18, 2009)

Blazblue's

The Wheel of Fate is Turning

Rebel 1 

ACTION!

and Guilty Gear's

Heaven or Hell

Duel 1

LET'S ROCK!!!!

If a fighting game is made by Arc System Works, I know to expect a weird Round 1 fight phrase.


----------



## Teracat (Aug 18, 2009)

My favorite character.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 18, 2009)

Hakumen all the way.


----------



## KinaroKaze (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright, cool.  If anyone wants to play a few matches, just add my gamer tag. ^_^


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't get it yet because i'm in Europe
Pre-ordered it though


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 18, 2009)

I like it better when it was called Guilty Gear X and the Gratitious English made sense.


----------



## KinaroKaze (Aug 18, 2009)

Though I disagree, I respect your opinion.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 18, 2009)

KinaroKaze said:


> Though I disagree, I respect your opinion.



Very mature of you.


----------



## KinaroKaze (Aug 18, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Very mature of you.



Yeah, I see very little point in arguing over something like a video game.  One of my friends prefers Guilty Gear and I don't hold it against him.  Besides, both games are good in their own way.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't compare them yet but Blazblue sure looks prettier.


----------



## KinaroKaze (Aug 18, 2009)

Graphics aren't my top priority, not even close to it, though BlazBlue's graphics are nicer.  At first I was worried that the characters would just be copy-pastes of the old GG cast.  Not to worry though, I only see two characters that are like that and they have there own spin on the attacks anyway.  Ragna does play a lot like Sol, but he's still pretty good.  Jin doesn't play like Ky at all, and Tager is a lot like Potemkin.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 18, 2009)

But seriously, this stuff's in-round call sounds gratitious. It makes Heaven or Hell sound... normal.

Also, the character designs. Back then, despite having the sign of 90's anime (a.k.a. the downfall of manly design in favor for fangirls), we still get Sol and Anji who still look male. Now... ugh.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 19, 2009)

Well BlazBlue can't be _that_ bad, It's way better than Breakers.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 19, 2009)

maybe ill get it in 2010 when they finally release it here in germany^^ but it looks like a big lot of fun!


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But seriously, this stuff's in-round call sounds gratitious. It makes Heaven or Hell sound... normal.
> 
> Also, the character designs. Back then, despite having the sign of 90's anime (a.k.a. the downfall of manly design in favor for fangirls), we still get Sol and Anji who still look male. Now... ugh.



are you saying bang is not manly

boy i am gonna rape you so hard you won't even know


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 27, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> are you saying bang is not manly
> 
> boy i am gonna rape you so hard you won't even know


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quu8pna4U0Q&feature=channel_page

Said the semi-shota who doesn't know how to use grammar correctly.

Also, Bang is a retard.


----------



## Chak (Sep 27, 2009)

Blazblue is amazing, just as long as you don't fight against one of those people who spam the same mid-air juggle combo the entire match.
But dude, add me, we can fight n stuff


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quu8pna4U0Q&feature=channel_page
> 
> Said the semi-shota who doesn't know how to use grammar correctly.
> 
> Also, Bang is a retard.



You are an idiot.



> Blazblue is amazing, just as long as you don't fight against one of those people who spam the same mid-air juggle combo the entire match.
> But dude, add me, we can fight n stuff


you can't spam combos
stop being bad at fighting games and learn how to block


----------



## Chak (Sep 27, 2009)

It difficult to block when you don't get time to recover


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

combo ends -> you tech -> _block_


----------



## Chak (Sep 27, 2009)

combo ends -> he low kicks me just before I recover/hit the ground -> combo *restarts*


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

which character is this

some combos involve OTG moves in them, i.e. that isn't a restart of the combo, that's just part of the first combo...
... unless heat is grayed, in which case you have failed at teching (edit: or blocking.  one of these!)


----------



## Chak (Sep 27, 2009)

Lichie with her low uppercut that puts ppl back in the air, Jin for obvious reasons, and Noel.
And why do you keep calling me out as a bad player?



Your an IceCar aren't you...


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

jin's otg is eh (corner combos i guess?), litchi isn't good enough to complain about, and noel _only has_ otg -> combo

you are a bad player if you cannot tech correctly or block a low hit on a combo that's being "spammed".  it's almost like you'd learn how to react to it after the second and third time huh.

yes i am an anthro yiffy icecar spirit trapped in a robo-ky body

edit: and why aren't you complaining about tager's otg?  against someone like you, you'd get perfected


----------



## Chak (Sep 27, 2009)

You haven't even seen my play, so don't jump to conclusions.

"_yes i am an anthro yiffy icecar spirit trapped in a robo-ky body _"

I don't know what you mean by that but I'll assume your one of those cocky IceCars.

Wait, wtf am I doing? Screw this I'm gonna go do stuff, cya dude


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

you're right, i haven't seen your play
but i can tell you suck and have no idea what you're talking about!


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Sep 27, 2009)

What's all this I hear about ice cars?

I picked this game up last week and I'm loving every minute of it! Great visuals, excellent soundtrack, relentlessly fun, and a nonsensical anime story make this a must-play game. I'd say it's a definitely a must-rent.

But I do have one issue with BlazBlue it's this: It seems to me that Rachel Alucard is specifically designed to be torn apart by the final boss. I've finished the game with all the other fighters without too much hassle. But Rachel? TWO GODDAMN HOURS!!! That's how long it took me to finally win that last battle.


----------



## TehSean (Sep 28, 2009)

Just shut up and go to shoryuken.com already gosh

And go find a real arcade to play in that hosts weekly tournaments and we'll see how you stack up. Report back if you can find one to participate in.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Sep 28, 2009)

I play blazblue, I main ragna and hakumen.
if anyone wants to play, send me a message on Xbox live.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 29, 2009)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> What's all this I hear about ice cars?
> 
> I picked this game up last week and I'm loving every minute of it! Great visuals, excellent soundtrack, relentlessly fun, and a nonsensical anime story make this a must-play game. I'd say it's a definitely a must-rent.
> 
> But I do have one issue with BlazBlue it's this: It seems to me that Rachel Alucard is specifically designed to be torn apart by the final boss. I've finished the game with all the other fighters without too much hassle. But Rachel? TWO GODDAMN HOURS!!! That's how long it took me to finally win that last battle.


what?  rachel is awesome

t tehsean: i don't know if you're talking to me, but it has online you know


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> You are an idiot.


 Nice comeback.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 29, 2009)

ty


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> ty


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ADVnd91hSA&NR=1


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 29, 2009)

...and?


----------



## Sam (Sep 29, 2009)

Love the game. I usually just use Noel. I love how her drive has a lot of invincible frames.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 29, 2009)

Noel is awesome, sexy guns that she never reloads.


----------



## Horrorshow (Sep 29, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Noel is awesome, sexy guns that she never reloads.



Also weird how little her reach is. She has fucking guns. What is that. >:c


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 29, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> Also weird how little her reach is. She has fucking guns. What is that. >:c


That's because they don't have bullets.

They are so awesome they just fire pressure....and her awesomesauceness.


----------



## Horrorshow (Sep 30, 2009)

They're fucking guns. >:c

asldkfjalskdfj


----------



## Jelly (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, time to stick my dick in the "gigantic fag" jar again.
UH.
Is Noel's one super arts move supposed to be a take off of Ciel's blood gauge finisher?
You know, the big underarm gun thing. And do they both say "seven?"


----------



## Toby (Sep 30, 2009)

Just bought a 360 and a stick to satiate my BlazBlue addiction.
If you'd like to play me, feel free to add me on XBL.
I play that big man, Iron Tager.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 1, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> They're fucking guns. >:c
> 
> asldkfjalskdfj



and? from a gameplay standpoint making them ranged would be stupid.

also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_fu


----------



## Toby (Oct 1, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> and? from a gameplay standpoint making them ranged would be stupid.
> 
> also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_fu



Sort of like what Nu-13 is right now, you mean?


----------



## Slade (Oct 1, 2009)

No.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 1, 2009)

What is Blazblue ?
Some sort of new slurpee ?


----------



## Asmiro (Oct 1, 2009)

I love Blazblue but sadly haven't been playing it too much. I send too much time on my laptop and not enough time bothering to hook my 360 back up after taking it to friend's houses a lot. I'll probably start playing it again once I re-organize my room and get my new desk.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Oct 2, 2009)

Making a character with missles/ranged attacks is hard to balance in a fighting game, so they turn them into short ranged weapons that can do longer ranged attacks.

Otherwise in reality, concept wise in a 2-D world with limited movemen you can just stand there and blast the crap out everything and win.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 2, 2009)

Toby said:


> Sort of like what Nu-13 is right now, you mean?



no, because she can summon swords from behind you
in other words, noel would suck if she was entirely ranged

also they're nerfing nu in continuum: shift so, yeah


----------



## Toby (Oct 6, 2009)

Tager will hopefully have no matchups worse than 4:6.
Lamb-chan is still going to wind up decent, I think.
Stupid blob can't guard crush with bugs.
Clap loop is gone.
Noel got buffed a bit though. 
I hear that you can use _Optic Barrel_~ in combos now. XD


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 7, 2009)

optic barru! optic barru! optic barru!
(i thought noel got nerfed, everyone on dustloop was complaining)


----------



## Toby (Oct 8, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> optic barru! optic barru! optic barru!
> (i thought noel got nerfed, everyone on dustloop was complaining)



And you weren't expecting this why?
That's what people DO. ESPECIALLY on Dustloop. 
Everyone got changed somehow or another, and these loketests are far from final.


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 8, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v710/Quint-er/Other/NoelNerf.jpg

Relevant.


----------



## Toby (Oct 9, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v710/Quint-er/Other/NoelNerf.jpg
> 
> Relevant.



I giggled a little.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 9, 2009)

Toby said:


> And you weren't expecting this why?
> That's what people DO. ESPECIALLY on Dustloop.
> Everyone got changed somehow or another, and these loketests are far from final.


i don't play noel, nor did i pay attention to her changes
maybe she really did get nerfed? 


also: nowhere did i say i found it unexpected that they were complaining


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 10, 2009)

TAOKAKA!

*Repeatedly performs the special dive attack*

I don't play too much, but I loves Taokaka.


----------



## Toby (Oct 10, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> i don't play noel, nor did i pay attention to her changes
> maybe she really did get nerfed?
> 
> 
> also: nowhere did i say i found it unexpected that they were complaining



I meant no offense, I was merely poking fun at the community in general (which I am a part of).




Kirizaki said:


> TAOKAKA!
> 
> *Repeatedly performs the special dive attack*
> 
> I don't play too much, but I loves Taokaka.



This made me smile. n.n;


----------



## Toby (Oct 24, 2009)

Why is this so far out of sight? :<
I play this on XBL, and I'd love to play some of the peeps here. <_<
Any takers?


----------



## Chak (Oct 24, 2009)

yo, Toby, add me, I'll play you


----------



## Toby (Oct 27, 2009)

Chak said:


> yo, Toby, add me, I'll play you



Added you.
Usually online during weeknights.

--

A stylish Bang music video that everyone can enjoy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_xYmLJpq3Q&fmt=18


----------



## Toby (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm on PSN now. My PSNID is "Tidazi", sans quotes.
Still up for games if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Dec 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quu8pna4U0Q&feature=channel_page
> 
> Said the semi-shota who doesn't know how to use grammar correctly.
> 
> Also, Bang is a retard.



That may be, But out of all the characters Bang was the only one I felt comfortable playing. Granted I get laughs out of my former roomate cause he hates when bangs special kicks in.  He flipps out over the music, meanwhile I'm just laughing and making super-saiyan jokes.


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 19, 2009)

So, got to play some Continuum Shift.

It's weird. And I want to play more. >:c


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 19, 2009)

damn, that one chick

do her _boobs_ have combos?


----------



## Toby (Dec 25, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> So, got to play some Continuum Shift.
> 
> It's weird. And I want to play more. >:c



Tager gets Gadget Finger, better magnetism, and flashier combos, to say nothing of the fact that he's faster overall and that he actually has an anti-air now.
I can't wait for it to hit consoles stateside.



ChillCoyotl said:


> damn, that one chick
> 
> do her _boobs_ have combos?



They buffed her cup size in CS so she can combo with them more effectively now.


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 26, 2009)

Toby said:


> Tager gets Gadget Finger, better magnetism, and flashier combos, to say nothing of the fact that he's faster overall and that he actually has an anti-air now.
> I can't wait for it to hit consoles stateside.



Also, j.c cancels into j.2c, which is ridiculous hahah.

Good thing I've been playing more Bang recently though, cause apparently he's fucking crazy in Continuum Shift. I'd like to learn some Hazama, too, but pretty sure that's who everyone is going to use. :P


----------



## Toby (Dec 26, 2009)

I play Tager and Bang in CT, and I will continue doing so in CS.
Bang looks like he has MUCH better flow in his combos now, too.
Of the new characters, I'm actually more interested in Tsubaki than Hazama, to be honest.
Charge cancel pressure makes me happy.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 26, 2009)

I love this thread because I love your avatar and this thread is full of it


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 28, 2009)

t toby i will fight youuuu
we can tagerbattle


----------



## Toby (Dec 29, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I love this thread because I love your avatar and this thread is full of it


Who, me? >_>



Wait Wait said:


> t toby i will fight youuuu
> we can tagerbattle



Hit me up on AIM.
My PSNID is "Tidazi".


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 29, 2009)

i already hit you up on aim 
u_u


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 29, 2009)

yes you


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 29, 2009)

the ears in his avatar look a little odd
but it is nice to look at (way more than yours anyway)


----------



## Toby (Dec 29, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> i already hit you up on aim
> u_u



Sorry, didn't know that was you.
You don't have your SN listed. 



Wait Wait said:


> the ears in his avatar look a little odd
> but it is nice to look at (way more than yours anyway)



Fennecs have big ears. <_<

-----

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2pBVtcm1_g
Mindgames'd. XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 29, 2009)

So yeah there's an upcoming GG game.

Hopefully it's a crappy "action" game (seeing as there's no arcade news about it, only PS3/360), just to kill it off.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So yeah there's an upcoming GG game.
> 
> Hopefully it's a crappy "action" game (seeing as there's no arcade news about it, only PS3/360), just to kill it off.


 
Link?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.nowgamer.com/news/2122/next-gen-guilty-gear-in-the-works


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 30, 2009)

Isuka HD Remix.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 31, 2009)

Dear Lord no.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> Isuka HD Remix.


 Oh god, Why?


----------



## Toby (Jan 21, 2010)

Ahhh... I just got an HDTV today.
It has a legit "Game mode" too, so it's lag free.
Playing BlazBlue in 720P makes me so very happy... ~<3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 21, 2010)

BlazBlue?
Somehow reminds me of Taokaka.
But nope.
I don't play anything like it.


I searched for it and it is BlazBlue, I don't play it but it is a great game with great story and great art.
Here is my favorite jet black character: http://www.giantbomb.com/taokaka/94-7608/ XD
But not because of anything furry.
I'll search for "BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger" Because Taokaka is in it.
Other than that it's a nope.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 21, 2010)

Toby said:


> Ahhh... I just got an HDTV today.
> It has a legit "Game mode" too, so it's lag free.
> Playing BlazBlue in 720P makes me so very happy... ~<3



Does yours actually manage to fit everything on screen? Hahah.

I got a new TV for Christmas, not sure the actual resolution ( it's big though! c: ) but even then things are pushed out hahah.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 21, 2010)

I absolutely love Guilty Gear it is by far my favorite fighting game ever made, I haven't been able to play BlazBlue cause I do not own any current Gen game consoles. Being it is made by the same people that have made my favorite game it must be good and I would love to play it someday, really wish they would make a PC version of it like they did for GGXX #Reload.

Also to that news of a new Guilty Gear game in the works, AWESOME!!!! Though I still need to play Ascent Core, again the problem with not having any game consoles. I only been able to play the PC #Reload version.


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 21, 2010)

Blazblue is slated for PC release ;O


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 21, 2010)

Europe lol


----------



## Kelo (Jan 21, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Blazblue is slated for PC release ;O



I....I...love you...so much...


----------



## Toby (Jan 21, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Does yours actually manage to fit everything on screen? Hahah.
> 
> I got a new TV for Christmas, not sure the actual resolution ( it's big though! c: ) but even then things are pushed out hahah.



You can change the display type in BlazBlue to fit everything on the screen. 
Unless you're on standard-def 360.
Then you don't have that option.
Why? I have no idea.


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 23, 2010)

*Blazblue: Continuum Shift (Arcade edition) HAS LEAKED FOR THE PC lolol*
(newest version)


http://boards.fightingamphibians.org/v/src/126428015880.png

Ingame screenshot, going to see if I can config controller

Edit: I don't know if I'm allowed to post the torrent so being safe here. ;o


----------



## Toby (Jan 24, 2010)

It runs like molasses on my computer, sadly.
My specs are well within range, but apparently not supported.
Sadness.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 24, 2010)

The PC version hasn't leaked, the Taito Type X2 arcade version has been leaked, decrypted and released with a boot loader.  It's a safe bet that the developers at Aksys only tested BlazBlue CS to work on the Taito Type X2 hardware.  Sure it's nothing but a Windows XPe PC with some special interfaces and security modules but we've seen lots of real PC games with issues with differnet combos and that was with the devs trying to support as much hardware as they could.  BlazBlue CS was only ever developed with the exact hardware of the Type X2 in mind.


----------



## Toby (Feb 22, 2010)

Before the new Unlimited characters were released, my friends and I were chilling at a buffet having a discussion about them, and what kinds of broken things they'd be able to do.
Some ideas were deemed too good for Unlimited characters, but we were sure they'd find their way into the new as-of-yet unannounced "Busted As Garbage" characters.

* Busted Carl would get a new move, 66D. Nirvana would start clapping like a normal person, sending hitbox waves out in front of her. (You can move her while she does this.)
* Busted Ragna's would have positive proration on Inferno Divider, and it would have no recovery time. Inferno Divider D would also have Invincibility. No, not startup invincibility, either. He'd also yell more. Oh, and he's always in blood kain.
* Busted Ragna 2 - Another idea we had was just giving Ragna the ability to rapid cancel for free, take away dead spike's pushback, and again, continuous blood kain. Oh, and he'd have Sol's wild throw. (Which would of course lead to j.D loops. ;P)
* Busted Jin would freeze people with any hits involving his sword, in addition to having freeze properties on all his projectiles. Any freezing attack has the potential to combo into astral.
* Busted Bang would have unlimited nails and CS priority, and auto-guard for the entirety of his drives. (He doesn't really need anything else, and some would argue that unlimited nails would be busted by itself.)
* Busted Tager would have continuous auto-guard, invincible Atomic Collider, unlimited spark bolts, and all of his command grabs would have what Unlimited Tager's Super grab properties turned out to be. His grab super input would also be a 360 instead of a 720.
* Busted Rachel would always have King George on the field. He can't be killed, and his electricity fills the screen. 
* Busted Hakumen would have unlimited Magtama, and a longer active window for his counters. He would also have a counter for command grabs, which would do as much damage as the command grab would have done.
* Busted Litchi would be faster, and would have a DP that didn't require her staff, which would lead into her normal loops.
* Busted Nu would be Unlimited Nu, only her Vanilla Nu combos would all work normally.
* Busted Arakune would not need to curse to go into fever mode, and would would have CS sized bees with CT properties and combos.


... Yup. 
Some of our ideas actually made it into Unlimited characters, and hell, some Unlimited character properties were BETTER than what we thought up.
That said, I've been fooling around with the new unlimited characters, and I have to say that they're definitely a laugh and a half. XD


----------



## Toby (Mar 30, 2010)

So, it appears that Continuum Shift's console release will support DLC balance patching. 
I don't know about the rest of you, but that gives me a lot of hope for the game's longevity.
Too many of my friends stopped playing CT because of balance issues.
I have such high hopes for CS now. I just can't wait. <3


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 31, 2010)

Hopefully the first order of business is to do something about those ridiculous 8k combo loops from Arakune and Tao.

Not really that excited for CS at this point due to all the shenanigans.


----------



## Toby (Apr 1, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Hopefully the first order of business is to do something about those ridiculous 8k combo loops from Arakune and Tao.
> 
> Not really that excited for CS at this point due to all the shenanigans.



I'm personally hoping for that, and a slight buff to Rachel.
She seems kind of hopelessly underpowered.
Maybe give Tager some of the things he had in the location tests back, like reversal 360A and Atomic Collider. :<


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe take out the 8k damage loops, too. That shit is dumb. I mean, Tsubaki and Hazama are fun to play as, and I'm glad to see that Bang rapes now (switching mains in CT has paid off!) It's just how ridiculous these games can get when people get their hands on them is what's turning me off.


----------



## Th0r (Apr 1, 2010)

I have played it for PSP, its  a lot like Guilty Gear, but more detailed, and better(IMO)


----------



## Toby (Apr 2, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Maybe take out the 8k damage loops, too. That shit is dumb. I mean, Tsubaki and Hazama are fun to play as, and I'm glad to see that Bang rapes now (switching mains in CT has paid off!) It's just how ridiculous these games can get when people get their hands on them is what's turning me off.



Yeah, the damage proration on Tao and Ara needs to be adjusted. XD


----------

